# Cousins UK - Open to all?



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi,

I have just started with basic watch repairs and whilst searching the internet for related material I came across the Cousin UK watch suppler website. It appears to be a good source of watch parts and tools but it looks like you have to be "in the trade" rather than a general tinkering such as myself. Can non-traders register and buy goods from them?

I have done a search on this forum but have been unable to find an answer to my query however, I have noted some comments on this forum about their cost and returns policy. Are there any other suppliers that can be recommended that offer similar?

Thanks in advance for your thoughts/responses.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

They have no time for 'does it doesn't it' 'will this fit my ......'

If you are confident that you know what you want, do your own research etc then they are fine. I have dealt with them more than a few times and have not had a problem, found them really good if I'm honest.

Where I have had help actually finding what I want has been on here (thewatchforum) as on one occasion I could not find what I wanted in the Cousins catalogue and a friendly soul on here helped out and showed me where it was on the cousins website so I went ahead and ordered it. Cousins do not need the small orders and we are lucky that they will deal with us. All they ask is that we don't take up their time with trivial crap. The onus is on us, and I have no problem with that. Look on it as having a trade card from a friend, use it by all means but don't spoil it for the rest of us by asking novice questions of them.

Hope this helps, they are a great resource in my personal opinion and experience.


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)




----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Timez Own,

Appreciate the insight. Agree, they do look to be a great resource so thanks for advice on not wasting their time, or mine, with stupid product queries that would not get a response, or worse, put the resource at risk.

Caveat emptor approach then.

Cheers


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

You could try "Geave and co" Clerkenwell, London. still have a counter service. If it's parts or advice, i'm here and have lots of parts for thousands of watches, and have spend the last 40 years at the watch and clockmakers benches. Happy hunting.


----------



## chris_s (Sep 13, 2009)

Have ordered from them, as I'm too learning a bit about servicing etc. Perfectly fine, but as has been said, no 'help line' to discuss the best tool to buy


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Simon2 for the Gleave & co pointer, will add to my list as not a huge distance from my office in EC2.

Chris S - Appreciate the insight into your experience with using Cousins too.

I have acquired a few cheap and cheerful watches to abuse/service but still need to do some research to be confident on what calibres they use to be able to order anything yet - grateful for the power of the internet! 

Cheers


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Cousins are a trade site. They expect you to know what you want, and as long as you accept that and are prepared for admitting that you might make the odd mistake then they are fine. One tip - when ordering crystals order the size you need, plus one a gnats smaller and one a gnats bigger. At about 40p each it is better to have two spares than pay the postage a second time around.

For tools I have just started using these guys https://www.eternaltools.com/ . Very impressed with the prices and quality of the Horotec tools. But they don't have the range that Cousins offer


----------



## Noslho (Nov 13, 2016)

Thanks Scottswatches.

Enternaltools site looks like it will be very useful, I can already hear my wallet wincing!

Cheers


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

simon2 said:


> You could try "Geave and co" Clerkenwell, London. still have a counter service. If it's parts or advice, i'm here and have lots of parts for thousands of watches, and have spend the last 40 years at the watch and clockmakers benches. Happy hunting.


 Nice when a pro offers advice, Simon does very nice servicing jobs and much more.


----------



## Troubadour504 (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have a genuine Breitling A73350, the case back has what I would call a double / stepped 15 sided polygon profile, that is quite "fine pitched"

The die that may fit is suitable for the following models

A13358, A53350, A49350, A73350, A37320, B13357

Looking around the specification I could find for the A73350:

Size (mm) Flat to Flat 33.5mm / Corner to Corner 34.3mm / Flat to Corner 34.1mm

When I looked through the Cousins listing, the most suitable caseback die has the part number in their system of: C33966

The description is: 034.5mm (No.8) Die

Can someone help me with clarifying what the Cousins nmbr 8 die is and if it will do the job?

The dies that I've seen from Horology suppliers do not appear to have the concave profile to accommodate the convex shape of the Breitling A73350 caseback.

There must be a number of watch cases that have a similar 15 sided polygon profile but have essentially a flat case back profile.

As you would no doubt know, getting the wrong item and having to return it is fraught with hassles so I'm trying to get it right first time

I'm an Aussie and my local supplier is out of stock of these and it seems that UK suppliers have better ranges of this sort of specialist tooling.

I hope the Cousins people will dispatch to me, here "Down Under" after all we are a colony of Her Majesty's Realm....

Your collective thoughts would be very much appreciated.


----------



## kls (Mar 7, 2021)

I have found useful information at esslinger.com. (USA) They sell watch parts and tools, but also have a good selection of repair tutorials.


----------

